# Where to this New Years Eve in GB?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Was hoping to go abroad for New Year, but have had to change are plans. Where can we go in England for New Years Eve? Its Pauls birthday and he would like some excitement! ie fireworks etc and join other MH's for that night and a few more days.

Can't wait to hear your suggestions!

Paul and Ann


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*GB*

Scotland


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Go to Stonehaven for the Fireballs Ceremony (We are!)


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi both off you,

You could go here :wink: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=270

Cheers C&S


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*New Years Eve in GB*

  

Many thanks for replies, decided to go to Colliford rally in Cornwall.
For our very first rally!

Paul and Ann


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

yeh shame its adult only! its not fair! booo hooo!

Greenie


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Still not sure if we will be at home for hogmanay but if anyone else is planning to come to Sonehaven for the fireballs let me know and I will organise a wee dram etc.. (if we are here!)

Chris


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Going up to our Static in Scotland, a few of our pals are going up, so we usually have a good time. Will do New Year as well.


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Cei Bach Country Club ( Caravan site ) Newquay, Wales.

Go most summers but this will be our first time wintering and at New Year! One minute walk to the beautiful sandy beach some 100 ft below us.

Can't wait ..... 4 weeks and counting !!!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

CliffyP said:


> Going up to our Static in Scotland, a few of our pals are going up, so we usually have a good time. Will do New Year as well.


Whereabouts is your static Cliffy?


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Brandedleys Park, Dumfries.....where i'm going not Cliffys static

Charlie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> yeh shame its adult only! its not fair! booo hooo!
> 
> Greenie


Are you suggesting that there are adults using this site?
I sincerely hope not.
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

if you're going no!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we went here last year and had great time but can not make it this year 
chapter


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > Going up to our Static in Scotland, a few of our pals are going up, so we usually have a good time. Will do New Year as well.
> ...


Cressfield, in Ecclefechan. Been on for 16 years, one tourer (never again) and three statics later. Why do you ask ?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

CliffyP said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> > CliffyP said:
> ...


Just always on the lookout for sites up this way that come recommended


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > Hezbez said:
> ...


If you ever find yourself on the park ask Barry & Cath where we are and call in for a brew or something stronger, you will be made welcome,up lots of weekends throughout the year and all over winter.


----------

